# Corking 101



## kiljoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Up until this point, I’ve been using screw caps for my wine. I’ve stalled out a bit on the wine making. I plan on starting up again soon and would like to try corking instead. I’ve searched the forum, but still have a few lingering questions. I was a bit overwhelmed with the options available from my wine supplier’s website.

Are #9 corks pretty much standard for all wine bottles? People have been giving me discarded wine bottles of varying styles. Can I assume if the opening looks standard, a #9 will work?

There are varying lengths of corks available. 1-1/2”, 1/3/4”??? Does it make a difference?

Material: I know there are a lot of varying opinions, but I’m finding synthetic, micro particle, natural, composite, agglomerated, agglomerated with natural ends, etc. So, I think I’d like to use synthetic. Do I have to leave the bottles upright for a few days with these? What’s agglomerated?

I’d like to get the Portuguese floor corker. Can this be used with any type & size of cork? 

Any other wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Up until this point, I’ve been using screw caps for my wine. I’ve stalled out a bit on the wine making. I plan on starting up again soon and would like to try corking instead. I’ve searched the forum, but still have a few lingering questions. I was a bit overwhelmed with the options available from my wine supplier’s website.
> 
> Are #9 corks pretty much standard for all wine bottles? People have been giving me discarded wine bottles of varying styles. Can I assume if the opening looks standard, a #9 will work?
> 
> ...



#9 will work on any bottle EXCEPT bottles that have a screw top ( wall to thin and may break)
A floor will work on any size bottle and cork.
If U are gonna use a synthetic get the Italian floor corker. The port one creases the synthetic cork. otherwise it works great.


----------



## Malkore (Aug 6, 2009)

my LHBS has me using 8's not 9's.

I've not had any problems so far (3 months in the bottle, stored on the side)


----------



## Bazin (Aug 6, 2009)

From what I've read, the length might matter. If you're looking to cellar your wine for a fairly long time, longer corks are recommended.

But I don't really have any experience to back that up.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 6, 2009)

If you have a floor corker 9's for everything. If you use a hand corker, use 8's. I use the 1.75 for everything as I like the look. The standard wine cork in all commercial bottle is the 1.75" cork. They are supposed to give longer protection to the wine. 

If you go with full synthetics you leave them standing upright like any other cork for a couple days or so to seal. After that you can leave them standing forever if you wish. You lay bottles on the side to keep the cork moist and not dry out and crumble, nothing else. I use all synthetics now as I store my wine back in the empty bottle case and keep it in a cabinet. 

Agglomerate corks are the kind you see most using. It is actual cork ground up and them formed into a cork shape with a plastic type binder/glue. You treat them like a regular cork except you don't need to soak them prior to inserting. Just a quick rinse and a dip in a sanitizer. 

In regard to the Portuguese corker crimping the synthetic corks, I can't comment on that as I have the Italian corker. I have used the Portuguese corker before but with agglomerate corks. It is a fine corker. The Italian is a very fine corker.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2009)

If using a hand corker get the #8 corks as the #9 will give you a hard time and may not seat properly due to the thickness. 1.75" x #9 are what I use with my Port Floor corker and they are perfect aggloromate.


----------



## kiljoy (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! Now to convince the wife to let me increase the winemaking inventory.::


----------



## St Allie (Aug 7, 2009)

Or..

stick to the screw caps.... they work really well.

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 7, 2009)

Floor corker use #9 by 1 3/4. Hand corker use #8 by 1 3/4 for ease of use. I use the #1 premium type that is good for 7 years. None of my wine will last that long.


----------



## kiljoy (Aug 7, 2009)

You know St. Allie, I might just do that. I can get a case (12) of screw top claret fifths for $16.99 and Saranex lined screw caps for 0.49 each. 

I recently went to a recycling center in Canada (for work) where they were throwing away a 6 gallon carboy. I brought it home and cleaned it up. Looks great! However, I haven’t decided if I’m ambitious enough to try that kind of volume. If I do, I’m estimating around 26 bottles. 1-3 gallon batches haven’t been too bad with the screw tops.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 7, 2009)

A 6 US gallon carboy is 30 750 ml bottles of wine if you are good at racking.


----------



## kiljoy (Aug 7, 2009)

I did a 3 gallon batch and got 13 1/2 bottles. I just guestimated double. Still, a lot of corking eh?


----------



## monvinny (Aug 23, 2009)

*Oh oh! I think I made a mistake!!*

Hi there,

I'm new at wine making and just bottled my first batch last Sunday. I did not soak my corks prior to bottling as I was not aware of this step. Will it damage my wine? I also have my bottles in our cellar standing up. Should I lay them on their side?

I appreciate your help! 

Rachel[/B]


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

2 things
Lay them down or turn them upside down in their box's.
2nd drink it faster LOL !


----------



## monvinny (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks!

LOL, I don't mind drinking it faster!! Thanks! 

Rachel


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

BTW I don't "soak" my corks. I use a k-mets "humidor"
K-mets in a pot and corks in a strainer and lid on top. The fumes will take care of the nasties.


----------



## ffemtreed (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a port floor corker with my synthetic corks without any problems.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just corked 30 bottles this past month with a hand corker with no problem. I soaked the corks in zip lock bag of sanitizing solution for 1.5 hours. (corks were #8 x 1.75") They installed fairly easily by setting them on the floor between the feet. They are currently on their sides with now problems.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dag gome-it...I just realized how old this post was.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

Soaking corks is not a good method!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Especially in cold water. It causes shrinkage.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 26, 2010)

I use the Italian hand corker with #9s..Never a problem other than the occasional dimple on the top of the cork.


----------



## mikev63 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have extra corks after bottling my wine. How should I store these corks?


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Soaking corks is not a good method!



I agree. #8's are set up for a hand corker and no need to get the corks wet.
Use Wades Corkador set up for sanitizing the corks.


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2010)

mikev63 said:


> I have extra corks after bottling my wine. How should I store these corks?


 In a corkador.. for real..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Tom said:


> In a corkador.. for real..



I agree with tom. Just a simple corkidore. A bucket, jug a k-meta, corks around the open jug and a lid.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 27, 2010)

Today I bottled and corked 6 bottles of wine from a small wine kit that I recived for Christmas. I used #9 corks, soaked them and sanitised them and used a 2 handle with the leaver and for my first time corking, it went pretty good. But I can see the #8s going in alittle bit easyier. I will use the #8s for when I bottle my 30 bottles in the spring time.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

Hand corkers all differ. But in general #8 corks will work better in a hand corker. #9 for floor corkers. I would not "soak the corks. Rather make a corkador for sanitizing them


----------



## rawlus (Jan 27, 2010)

keep in mind the reason #8 corks insert easier is because they are looser. this may ultimately affect the aging potential of the wine.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 27, 2010)

I will make a corkador this weekend. I have 30 #8 corks I can put in it. I have campden tablets. How many of them would you use. I not going to use as big a bucket as you see in the picture. Maybe a coffee can for the campten tablets and a bigger bucket for the corks. Can other things be keep in there also???


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Use a glass jug, not a coffee can. K-meta is very corrosive.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 27, 2010)

rawlus said:


> keep in mind the reason #8 corks insert easier is because they are looser. this may ultimately affect the aging potential of the wine.



That's why I use #9's. Even though I use a hand corker.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 28, 2010)

Glass mug it is, Thanks


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 29, 2010)

Also, please tell me that the orange home depot bucket is ok to use for the corkidore?


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

Teamsterjohn said:


> Also, please tell me that the orange home depot bucket is ok to use for the corkidore?


Its OK for that (corkador) .


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Tom


----------



## Hoggy (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't soak my corks. I just sanitize them with some one step. I use natural #8's with a hand corker. I put my bottles back in the box with the dividers and then I cork them. The box helps to steady them and keeps them from moving when you cork them. So far no problems but then again my wine doesn't sit around in the bottle very long either.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 30, 2010)

Lurker said:


> That's why I use #9's. Even though I use a hand corker.


 
Bump... 
Also, I soak mine in k-meta for a few minutes while I am bottling.


----------

